# Transducer help



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Need help. My transducer isn't reading correctly. I silicone in a foam pad and cut the shape of the transducer into it and silicone the transducer onto the bottom of thr hull of my kayak. I'm getting weird readings and wondering if anybody has any advice. 

Here's some pics of thr reading my fish finder is getting.
























I'm on the water now. Just did a zoom and now I'm getting a flat reading on the fish finder but the depth is reading wrong. Reading 9.7 ft when I'm only in 4 feet of water


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Zoomed in got a flat bottom now but it's not reading depth or fish and there are fish clearly jumping all around me


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

air bubbles in the glue. try pouring some water on the transducer and see if it helps before you pull everything up.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I did that. I also put the transducer in the water beside my kayak and it read perfectly with silicone on the bottom. It's like it didn't shoot through my hull. Would it be the location on my kayak?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Are you getting air between the foam pad and your hull? One bubble is all it takes..m


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Misdirection said:


> Are you getting air between the foam pad and your hull? One bubble is all it takes..m


I don't think it was. I have a shallow v type hull so there really isn't a flat spot to place the transducer. I picked a spot right under my seat where the shallow v forms. It's about a 10 degree incline the way the hull is formed. Maybe that's a reason? There was no air bubbles in the silicone on the transducer. I'm lost. I have no idea where or how to place it now. I've watched video after video on it


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

This was the silicone I used too. Good or bad?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Also. I'll post my kayak and hopefully someone can guide me to a good location for thr TD.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Found another solution. Electrical duct seal. Make a dam around the transducer and press the edges down and then take more duct seal and press over top the transducer to keep it in place. Then fill the well with water. I'll be testing it out soon and letting everybody know my results.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Electrical duct seal works perfect! Hopefully someone can take away info from this thread. Sorry all if I blew it up


----------

